# Estimating by SF or LF



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Newbe at powerwashing. From small midwest town, trying to figure what to charge for washing. I understand the per square foot method, but in my searching for ideas of what to charge, I have come across rates for linear foot, when would you figure per linear foot, fences or walls?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Try charging by time.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Fences and walls you can measure and get square feet (I do not subtract for spacing between fencing). I use 7 square feet per linear foot of handrail. That covers the fascia board as well. 

Watch those posted rates. You really have to base upon your own efficiency. If it helps, in the Philly suburbs, I charge $1.75 per s/f (all wood, not just the floor) to clean and seal which includes materials. We are fast and efficient. That rate could make you lose money. In some markets homeowners may laugh you off the deck at that rate.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

I pm you but thought this might be of benefit to others
Hope all is well with you, my SW branch have offered me a 2700psi power washer it has been fully serviced but he says that it leaks a little, what's the worse case scenario I can have it for $200[


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Pierson Painting said:


> Newbe at powerwashing. From small midwest town, trying to figure what to charge for washing. I understand the per square foot method, but in my searching for ideas of what to charge, I have come across rates for linear foot, when would you figure per linear foot, fences or walls?


 
As much as the market will take


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I use linear feet to estimate most areas. I think it's easier. If I have say a six foot high fence and i'm pricing a task to be performed at say a dollar per sq. ft. then each linear foot is six square ft-or six dollars per linear foot.


----------

